# Is the rise supposed to go above or below belly button?



## Adamsmama

I'm confused...first how high is the rise supposed to go on a diaper? Second, how can you tell if your child has a high or low rise? I always thought DS1 needed a shorter rise...but I think this baby needs a longer one. I just put a muttaqin on him for the first time -- he isn't even 1 month old yet and the top row of snaps fit him fine...so did the middle snaps which go right below his belly button. I notice most diapers go below DS1 belly button...especially FB even size large go far below his belly button...so which is correct?


----------



## tuffykenwell

I think it is just personal preference. I can't stand diapers that go above the belly button...it just bugs me. I think below the belly button is a better idea once they are mobile but before that its just personal preference.









Steph


----------



## Quindin

It is a preference thing.
I think low cut dipes look cuter on my budah-belly baby








On the Mutt photo galery you can see toddlers wearing mutts in a low rise http://www.muttaqinbaby.com/fabrics.html I think they look very cute


----------



## LoriG

Here is a vote for high rise diapers. For some reason, on both my kids in dipes now, if I have a low rise dipe, their little weenies will eventually stick out the top of the diaper. NOT a good thing!!! :LOL


----------



## mistymama

It's personal preference. I know I can't stand my pants up high around my waist (or my underwear for that matter! ugh! :LOL) so I prefer Alex's diapers to be below the bellybutton.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~

I like below the belly button because it seems more comfortable when they're sitting etc. Even for a little munchkin, because sometimes I hold him sitting in my lap and it seems like high rises would be very uncomfortable.


----------



## DreamingMama

depends what you like I suppose.


----------



## Boobiemama

I think it depends on how you like a diaper to fit. I perfer a higher rise. My babies seem to have big butts and I have had some dipes with a short rise, it barely contained thier butt!!


----------



## Jennisee

I think DD has been cursed--I mean blessed







--w/ my big booty. We usually need high rise diapers b/c if the front of the diaper doesn't go to her belly button, then her butt crack is hanging out the back of the diaper. :LOL We're a FCB, SP, and FB family right now. If I recall correctly, though, I think FF's have covered her butt while still having a slightly lower rise in front.


----------



## didelphus

I like below the belly button. Besides, even if a dipe came up over Aaron's belly it would instantly slide right back down.


----------



## dmfoote

I think it is a preference thing also. DS1 likes a lower rise on his clothes, but DS2 doesn't mind a higher rise. I go for a rise on him that is just below his belly button. When he gets a little bit order, he will get to choose, but for now, it's my choice.


----------



## jnmom

I like low. looks cuter to me, and I think it would be less binding for her.


----------



## CurlyMint

I like low in the front, but high in the back which is why I love the Firefly and Baby Bloomrs diapers.


----------



## Beansmom

I think my dd has a high rise. She just seems to outgrow the rise of diapers while the waist is still on some of the tightest settings. So, I think I only have one diaper that goes over her belly button, most everything else is lower rise on her, whether it's supposed to be or not. The longies I have had made I get an extra long rise on them, so they can fit over any diaper. My Muttaqins and Wonderoos I put on the highest rise setting but the tabs are touching around the waist, so I guess maybe my dd is tall and thin or just has a long torso. She's 18 lbs, 29 in. I think it is all just personal preference and the shape of your baby.


----------



## kblue

I like diapers to fit just around dd's hips. If they are too high, they dig into her belly when she sits and it looks painful. For covers without fasteners (knit pants and sokers) I like a higher rise, but still not much higher than her belly button.


----------



## ChattyCat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beansmom*
I think my dd has a high rise. She just seems to outgrow the rise of diapers while the waist is still on some of the tightest settings. So, I think I only have one diaper that goes over her belly button, most everything else is lower rise on her, whether it's supposed to be or not. The longies I have had made I get an extra long rise on them, so they can fit over any diaper. My Muttaqins and Wonderoos I put on the highest rise setting but the tabs are touching around the waist, so I guess maybe my dd is tall and thin or just has a long torso. She's 18 lbs, 29 in. I think it is all just personal preference and the shape of your baby.


My ds is the same weight and height of your dd, and all of his diapers fit so low. They're like little bikinis, but they're on the tightest (usually) waist setting. I just figured that was how everyone's diapers fit.







I never really thought about it before!


----------



## judybean

Well, I'm thinking low rise isn't so bad. Which is good because Katherine is a long, lean thing. Her infant pfs, not folded under at all, go well below her belly button, but I'm liking the look of it, since I can still snappi them around her waist.

Some dipes are made with a much shorter rise than others, which is why we've sold off quite a few dipes. Even with preferring a lower rise, plumber's crack just isn't attractive (not to mention the potential leak factor from the backside).


----------



## mamamoo

I don't have a choice with my ds...any size rise dipe ends up as a bikini. :LOL So if the rise is too high the butt and legs end up gaping...not a pretty sight. lol


----------

